# Sendmail deamon "not supported"

## codemonk

Then i try to start the sendmail deamon i get the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> $ sendmail -bd
> 
> -bd is not supported by sSMTP

 

the man ssmtp page also includes the following line:

 *Quote:*   

> -bd    (unsupported) Run as a daemon.

 

- codemonk

----------

## Little Nemo

/usr/sbin/sendmail is only a link to ssmtp which acts as a sendmail replacement. It's not a true MTA. You need to install the real sendmail (or postfix, or exim, or qmail) if you need a daemon that listens on port 25.

----------

## codemonk

ssmtp -bd does the same thing

----------

## Little Nemo

That's what I said. ssmtp is not an MTA. If you need an SMTP daemon to listen on port 25, get rid of ssmtp and install the real sendmail (or exim, or postfix, or qmail).

----------

## Oopsz

http://emailrelay.sourceforge.net/  is a daemon that will forward smtp traffic..

----------

